# caucasian ovcharka(dog breed) breeders



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyonwe know any caucasian ovcharka breeders in the UK looking to get one soon.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Caucasian Ovtcharka pups *


*Click here to email this user*












We are the only breeders of this fantastic large breed of Russian Mountain Dog in the UK. Both parents can be seen, and are well socialised, and used to children and other animals. Only genuine enquiries please.




AreaNorth East
› Durham County
› Stockton-on-TeesPostal CodeTS21
Type of ad Individual Offer 
Pet type Dog
Breed Other breed
Age 6
Price £ 2,000
Ad ID13506690This ad was posted on17/03/2009 
Posted by julie pike Member since16/04/2008 visitors*0**4**4*


Send to a friend
 add to favorites | Your saved ads
Share this ad
Print this ad
13506690

*Help us moderate vivastreet:* 
[ Scam ] [ Miscategorized ] [ Expired ]


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers for that


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres another one:2thumb:

Information Breed: Caucasian Ovcharka Puppies for Sale Comments Age: 17 Weeks

Description: Central Asian Shepherd or Alabai Credit Cards Accepted Fritz and Honey have produced a fantastic litter of pups 2 boys available and 5 girls. These pups are fantastic specimens with very good bone and balanced profile. If you Google UK Ovcharkas it will lead you to the website. Crime is up 26 and this credit crunch will continue to make things worse. Common folk are now engaging in desperate acts and it is absolute fact that there is a new wave of full criminal carnage imported Frome Europe and other parts of the world. Please read the caption below Home Invasion One of the more frightening and potentially dangerous crimes that can occur to a family is a home invasion robbery. A home invasion is when robbers force their way into an occupied home apartment or hotel room to commit a robbery or other crimes. It is particularly frightening because it violates our private space and the one place that we think of as our sanctuary. Home invasion is like the residential form of an automobile carjacking and its on the rise. Like the crime of carjacking most police agencies don’t track home invasions as a separate crime. Most police agencies and the FBI will statistically record the crime as a residential burglary or a robbery. Without the ability to track the specific crime of home invasion little can be done to alert the public as to the frequency of occurrence in their community or devise a law enforcement plan of action to control it. Criminal Profile Residential burglars work mostly during the day and many times at night when a residence is more likely to be unoccupied. Most burglars work alone and tend to probe a neighbourhood looking for the right residence and the right opportunity. Alarm signs and decals bars on windows strong locks and doors big dogs like the powerful “Central Asian Ovcharka“ and alert neighbours can sometimes deter burglars. Also burglars will avoid a confrontation and will usually flee when approached. Most burglaries do not result in violence unless the criminal is cornered and uses force to escape this is no longer true physical violence in robberies have risen by 55 in the last 4 years this I my opinion is directly related to drug associated robberies. The above info makes for troubling reading but you can rest in peace if you are smart enough to share your home with this loyal dependable determined powerfulrelentles family guardian called the Central Asian Ovcharka. The CAO is a great. Family dog great with kids the word “ovcharka” is Russian for sheepdog so this is fact in this breeds history it get on with other animals very well and see it as its duty to look after every single member of its pack. There is very little coat care actually almost known and shedding occurs only in summer months. For more details contact me. There is no need to train this breed to guard like you do with so many GSD and malis and rotties this breed just as it breaths in and out is a natural gut instinct to keep you and your family safe at all time. Best Wishes Ben Price: £1,200Images:

























 [/COLOR]Place mouse over image​







Contact Information Contact:







Contact via Email Owner: poocdvd My Other PupsName: Ben BolaLocation: KENT, UNITED KINGDOMNumber: 07904267317Website: www.ukovcharkas.com


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Good god, just watched a youtube video on these, absolutely mental. No way would I want to be thought of as a threat to one of these.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Fixx said:


> Good god, just watched a youtube video on these, absolutely mental. No way would I want to be thought of as a threat to one of these.


 There great family dogs with the right handling but as a family protector the best you can get with unmatched size and power. I'm going into security dog handling and this dog is the one for me


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow I wouldnt like to get on the wrong side of one of them


----------



## verola8 (May 26, 2010)

If you really want great guard dog and amazing family pet and friend, ovcharka is the best...own them for 13 years and never want another dog...


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, they're pretty impressive pooches! Never heard of them until this thread.


----------



## verola8 (May 26, 2010)

They are amazing dog breed and live with them is not always easy but i love.


----------



## verola8 (May 26, 2010)

Sorry my pc is funny...i meant they are amazing breed and life with them is not always easy but i love them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> There great family dogs with the right handling but as a family protector the best you can get with unmatched size and power. I'm going into security dog handling and this dog is the one for me


lets just hope your GSD would be ok with it?
EDIt - how is he/she?


----------



## verola8 (May 26, 2010)

I don't think the GSD will have any problems with it...they are good with other dogs in the house but can dislike other dogs out in the walks, especially males but with right handling and training she won't have any problems...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Also look into Kangal and Anatolian Karabash/Shepherds....these are similar in personality but much more readily available. And gorgeous


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

There is a central asian shepherd breeder in warwickshire aswell


----------



## verola8 (May 26, 2010)

temerist said:


> There is a central asian shepherd breeder in warwickshire aswell


 Really...I live in Leicestershire but dont know about anyone from Warwickshire


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

there is a breeder in Atherstone, thats where my friend got his from


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi there*

these dogs are central asians not cacuasins


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> Anyonwe know any caucasian ovcharka breeders in the UK looking to get one soon.


there a breeder on here he in london


----------



## verola8 (May 26, 2010)

benm767 said:


> these dogs are central asians not cacuasins


 Yeah people always mix these two breeds but there is massive difference between them
I have Central Asian Ovcharka but have experience with Caucasian aswell...


----------



## richdonovcharkas (Aug 3, 2010)

Am a UK breeder of the central asian ovcharkas 
i do have a litter are this moment in time 
just google Richdon ovcharkas 

The CO is nice but in the UK the blood line is very small so your best bet is to import one of you really want a top end one


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

theres some on epups now - put on as st bernards!!!

(havent read rest of posts)

cheri


----------

